# To Set It Straight.



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

_As I've said I started using PS, and never got the hang of it .. I went back to Gimp.
Here's a quick piece I made.



I'll hopefulyy have some better stuff up for the next sig comp._


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Any thoughts?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like, if you want to practice something a little differetn you can do me a Melvin Guillard one, would appreciated, does not have to say Melvin Guillard on it, would rather it just say "The Young Assassin"


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I like, if you want to practice something a little differetn you can do me a Melvin Guillard one, would appreciated, does not have to say Melvin Guillard on it, would rather it just say "The Young Assassin"


I sent you a message.


----------

